#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Email etiquettes

## Lorraine

With the Technology advancement, almost everyone has tended to use emails for official communications. So it should be much more formal. When we send someone a mail through that the receiver may get the impression on the Sender. So there are email etiquettes to be used when we are sending emails. So it is more important to be aware of them.
*What are such types of etiquettes?* Do you aware of them?

----------


## Adiza

> *What are such types of etiquettes?* Do you aware of them?


Here are some of the email etiquette


*Don't be sloppy in an attempt to be friendly.**Watch your grammar, spelling and punctuation.**Avoid talking aimlessly in emails.**Choose your subject wisely.**Keep your emails organised.*

----------


## Lorraine

> Here are some of the email etiquette
> *Don't be sloppy in an attempt to be friendly.**Watch your grammar, spelling and punctuation.**Avoid talking aimlessly in emails.**Choose your subject wisely.**Keep your emails organised.*


WOw they are nice other than that including the senders signature for a email is another etiquette where most of the people miss.

----------

